# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Slowly planning out what to do here. I plan to post up album cover, my favorite lyrical rhyme, my favorite production, my favorite song(s), thematic highlights.
> 
> May 2015 will be devoted to hip-hop albums released before 2010.
> 
> June 2015 will be devoted to hip-hop albums released after 2010 with a particular focus on 2014-2015. Sandboxautomatic listings will be used as the guideline for it all.


----------

